# Shaker Table



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi,


I was digging around and thought I might post this table I made a few years back.  It's a two drawer Shaker table.  It's made with cherry and flame birch.  






The drawer fronts are actually book matched crotch cherry.  





What is interesting about this table is that it's one of my first with turned legs.  I also turned the drawer pulls and used a split wedge on the inside of the drawer to hold the pull in place, no hardware.  Actually the only hardware in the whole work are only 4 #8 Robertson screws holding the top on with wood buttons.




The finish is about 4 coats of Watco natural Danish oil and furniture wax.





I like the combined look of the figured birch and the cherry, the crotch figure on the drawer faces have aged well and  really look great today.




Thanks for looking


----------



## clewless (Dec 24, 2006)

Move over David Marks, make some room for Jim...[]

magnificent figure and beautiful execution.


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 25, 2006)

Jim,

Beautiful work.  The flame birch top is something.

The dovetails look hand cut, are they?

jeff


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 25, 2006)

That is one great table.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW!!!  I can't believe the figure on the top.  Great work Jim.


----------



## Oahunative (Dec 25, 2006)

Outstanding Workmanship, inspirational.

Thanks for sharing, Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />Jim,
> 
> Beautiful work.  The flame birch top is something.
> ...




Thanks Jeff,

The dove tails are hand cut, you can see one errant saw kerf near the top on one of the tails...

Nothing saws hand made like a DT with tool marks eh![]


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 25, 2006)

Wonderful job! I love the top.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 25, 2006)

Now thats a figured wood!!!!!! Super job.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />Now thats a figured wood!!!!!! Super job.



Thank Bob, the top looks like water to my eyes, my daughter says when she touches it she has to dry her hands...A sweet child..

[]


It's going to be her's one day, I am just borrowing it till then....a long time I hope.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 25, 2006)

great, move over Norm

I can see it now ........"welcome to the New Oakville Workshop"


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 25, 2006)

Fantastic looking work,
very beautiful![]
Did I see this on the ?(Woodworking video channel)?


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnycnc_
> <br />Fantastic looking work,
> very beautiful![]
> Did I see this on the ?(Woodworking video channel)?




Hi John,

Yes you did see it there.  I have been to that site once and saw it, I sent it into woodworking at home a few years ago, I guess they liked it too!

[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 26, 2006)

Gorgeous figured woods and great execution. Very nice.

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 26, 2006)

WOW[8D]


----------



## darbytee (Dec 26, 2006)

Beautiful work Jim. I'd better not let my wife see this or she'll wonder why I'm such a slacker.[]


----------



## johncrane (Dec 26, 2006)

very nice work Jim!![]


----------



## punkinn (Dec 26, 2006)

Jim, that is exquisite!!!   I love Shaker furniture.    []

Nancy


----------



## Dario (Dec 26, 2006)

Jim,

Great piece!  I love the fact that you kept the hardware to minimum (almost none).

Wonderful wood selection...I am sure it will be treasured for generations. [^]


----------



## DocStram (Dec 26, 2006)

Another example of Jim's beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Guy's..

[]


I appreciate all the kind thoughts...I was hoping to show how the lathe can be for more that Just Pen making[:0]


Anyway, furniture making is my passion....and I have been inspired by people in the past who share, I was hoping to meet some furniture makers here too...

I love all designs and aspects of Shaker myself.  This past summer I was able to travel to Kentucky and I spent a day at Plesant Hill Shaker village...it was totally inspiring!

I also like Greene and Greene designs and I make my own styles of furniture as well.

Thanks again for your thoughts..[]


----------



## gerryr (Dec 26, 2006)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Dario (Dec 27, 2006)

Jim,

I saw this featured at "Bragging Rights Gallery" of "The Woodworking Channel"!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 27, 2006)

Jim,  Again I am at a loss of words.  Excellant work!!  One of the reasons I got into pen turning is to be able to use some beautiful wood and a low cost. Crafting a table like that (if I could afford the wood) is in my dreams  []


----------



## kkwall (Dec 29, 2006)

Fantastic table Jim.


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2007)

I can only say Holy S---!!!! That is excellent. I too thought immediately of David Marks who I had the pleasure of meeting once. That is superb.


----------

